# Friday Grouse Hunt



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Went grouse hunting with my fiance on Friday, since I had the day off. TW wasn't able to make it due to biting on too many steel pellets in his birds. Just kidding Scott. He did mention an area for us to try so we headed on up the mountain for a family day. We got to the specified area but I figured I'd go a little further and find some solitude.... well, we found that and one nice male Ruff. Buddy flushed him up, I shot and then finished him after Buddy picked him up and brought him back to me. I'm really, really liking this "retriever" situation. :lol: He's gotten really good at this game. Anyway, we hiked through some steep and thick crap, only to find out today after talking to TW that we missed the X by about half a mile. I guess thats what I get for being adventurous. :lol: I did hear other dudes shooting all morning and figured thats what happened but I did get to hang out in some nice areas all day, thanks to the patience of Wendy. On the way out I hit another spot I know about (this is where I saw two white helicopters flying up and down a canyon... for what reason I have no idea) but didn't see a single bird, although I did find several small springs and was in some really good thick cover. Oh well, it was a good day out, we did have a good time and Buddy proved he can handle grouse work as well as ducks... so it was a successful day in my book. Here's some pictures....

These were taken with Wendy's new digital and we're still figuring things out so forgive us if the pictures don't look quite right.

Pics of me, Wendy and Buddy.






















































Picture of a busted off tree in the middle of the forest.... what happened here?? :shock: 









Me trying to pull a Quill.... :wink: 









Other Random scenery shots













































Some ducks we encountered along the way..... hope they're there in October.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

it sounds like you guys had a great time up there.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

It was a good time.... Wendy wound up catching some z's while I hunted another area....I heard shots from the X so that also added to the feeling that I'd gone too far. Oh well, it was a good hike. I need to get some denim brush pants though... those ones I wear are thick and hot.... good for keeping stickers out but they keep sweat in and it gets annoying after a while.


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

nice pic's...great to see those fall colors


----------



## coolgunnings (Sep 8, 2007)

What does drive just past the ponds park and hunt mean to you? Just kidding RR77, Glad you and the Mrs had a good day.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

tumblingwings said:


> What does drive just past the ponds park and hunt mean to you? Just kidding RR77, Glad you and the Mrs had a good day.


Apparently it means keep on going until you find the Mrs. a good shady pulloff to take a nap or something.... :lol: Thanks for giving me the heads up... .man, I found some cool spots there without any grouse and was sure having some heartburn moments hearing those other guys doing all the shooting. Oh well... next time I'll know.


----------

